# Just got home



## shirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got home and found all the door's and windows open
and everythings gone 

What kind of sick person does that to someones . . . . . . . . . . . . 





(wait for it . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .)







Advent Calendar!!


Sorry


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

ROFL you had me there chuck


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 9, 2010)

shirl said:


> Just got home and found all the door's and windows open
> and everythings gone
> 
> What kind of sick person does that to someones . . . . . . . . . . . .
> ...




GROOOOAAAAN!!! lol <3 x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 9, 2010)

For one second there...........................


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2010)

you rotten cow lol for one moment i was going to post a angry reply about people who do that kind of thing lol
nice one
gail


----------



## shirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Its the way I tell 'em  LOL

Shirl


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 9, 2010)

shirl said:


> Just got home and found all the door's and windows open
> and everythings gone
> 
> What kind of sick person does that to someones . . . . . . . . . . . .
> ...



I really didn't expect it to be an Advent Calender - very good joke Sheena


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very funny Shirl!


----------



## KateR (Dec 9, 2010)

Like that, LOL.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2010)

You got me!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't tell the chap I work with but the chocolate in the advent calnder he got me is not nice. I open it when he's not looking so he's not offended when the chocolate ends up in the bin!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm off to talk to my lawyer! 

Unnecessary distress and all that ......


----------



## shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Ah wonderful   I aim to please!

Naughty Shirl


----------

